# Great Northwest Comes Together! Washington, Oregon welcomes all



## robj (Jan 25, 2013)

A place where those of us in the Great Northwest go to do some so Cluckin, Quackin and some General Chitchatin on Whatever Topics Today Serves Up!


----------



## BikerChicky (May 1, 2013)

robj said:


> A place where those of us in the Great Northwest go to do some so Cluckin, Quackin and some General Chitchatin on Whatever Topics Today Serves Up!


Howdy Robj


----------



## CarolynF (May 1, 2013)

Well, it's a bit more limited but I prefer it to FB. Thanks Rob for suggesting it.


----------



## CarolynF (May 1, 2013)

By the way Rob... my wheaten am from CGG and her "sister" the sex link found their way into the big girls coop tonight. Yesterday was the first time they'd been allowed to mingle, and last night they returned to their mini-coop. Tonight when I went out to lock everybody up, low and behold they'd joined the big girls. Well almost... the Am. was perched in the doorway of the pop door. The RSL was up on the perch snuggled up to the Barnie! So I put miss bashful up there, too. Last I checked they were all still there. The Barnie was a bit harsh, but it worked out. What Fun!


----------



## LaughingFeather (May 1, 2013)

Much nicer than FB. Thanks. We can always use the FB one for emergencies or huge amounts of pictures.


----------



## BikerChicky (May 1, 2013)

Morning everyone.


----------



## robj (Jan 25, 2013)

BikerChicky said:


> Morning everyone.


Good morning from work! I don't know how this will work for us but it's worth a shot! There was another Washington thread on BYC that has been there for awhile we can always try that one. It might work because its already established. If we don't like it here. Hopefully this works!


----------



## KMHunter (Mar 2, 2013)

Do we have a bunch of rules on here too?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to all the new comers to the Chicken Forum. To answer your quesiton KMHunter, no we do not have a "bunch" of rules, but we do ask everyone be civil and respect one another and their opinions. If you have a problem with someone please contact a moderator or ignore them. We do not like drama here.

Again Welcome everyone


----------



## CarolynF (May 1, 2013)

Good Morning All! Glad to see you here. I'm hoping a forum will be easier to follow than the FB conversations. That said....

My BSL just deposited yet another egg with only a tissue paper shell. She didn't even make it into the nest box, I found it under the perch. It must have happened just about the time everyone was headed outside because it wasn't eaten. She finished 5 days of antibiotics a couple days ago, followed by electrolytes. Plenty of shell + layer feed. Already treated with Eprinex & Corid. She's still dropping a few feathers, but nothing significant. She did 2 days of a decent molt a couple weeks ago, but since then it's been off and on.

I'm totally out of ideas on what I can do for her. If she's laying internally (as opposed to egg bound) I have no way of knowing and expect she would simply go into a slow decline. Is that about right? I'm not looking forward to seeing that.

*If anyone can offer any further suggestions, please do. *


----------



## LaughingFeather (May 1, 2013)

Hey CarolynF. You can hatch some eggs in my next round in the incubator if you want to replace your hen if you need to.


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I've been here for a little while. It's a nice forum. See ya around.

Kaax aka Imp aka Russ


----------



## robj (Jan 25, 2013)

CarolynF said:


> Well, it's a bit more limited but I prefer it to FB. Thanks Rob for suggesting it.


 It's worth a shot we can try for awhile and see how it goes



CarolynF said:


> By the way Rob... my wheaten am from CGG and her "sister" the sex link found their way into the big girls coop tonight. Yesterday was the first time they'd been allowed to mingle, and last night they returned to their mini-coop. Tonight when I went out to lock everybody up, low and behold they'd joined the big girls. Well almost... the Am. was perched in the doorway of the pop door. The RSL was up on the perch snuggled up to the Barnie! So I put miss bashful up there, too. Last I checked they were all still there. The Barnie was a bit harsh, but it worked out. What Fun!


 Mine might hit the big bird coop this weekend



LaughingFeather said:


> Much nicer than FB. Thanks. We can always use the FB one for emergencies or huge amounts of pictures.


 You can do pics here too



CarolynF said:


> Good Morning All! Glad to see you here. I'm hoping a forum will be easier to follow than the FB conversations. That said.... FB is tough to follow. It's a good idea though!!
> 
> My BSL just deposited yet another egg with only a tissue paper shell. She didn't even make it into the nest box, I found it under the perch. It must have happened just about the time everyone was headed outside because itt eaten. She finished 5 days of antibiotics a couple days ago, followed by electrolytes. Plenty of shell + layer feed. Already treated with Eprinex & Corid. She's still dropping a few feathers, but nothing significant. She did 2 days of a decent molt a couple weeks ago, but since then it's been off and on.
> 
> ...


 Whish I could help


----------



## robj (Jan 25, 2013)

kaax said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been here for a little while. It's a nice forum. See ya around.
> 
> Kaax aka Imp aka Russ


 Hi Russ (Kaax)


----------



## CarolynF (May 1, 2013)

LaughingFeather said:


> Hey CarolynF. You can hatch some eggs in my next round in the incubator if you want to replace your hen if you need to.


Hi Kathy,
I appreciate the offer. I'm sort of in a wait and see holding pattern for now. I hope your hatch goes really well!



kaax said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been here for a little while. It's a nice forum. See ya around.
> 
> Kaax aka Imp aka Russ


Hey Russ.... nice to see you. The crowd is kind of scattered these days, I hope more will migrate over here soon. Enjoy our moistureless rain for a few days!


----------



## JRaymond (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone here from Wa state? Im a first timer when it comes to chickens I have 4BR, 2RIR, 2 BA, & 2BO. 2 of the BR I suspect are roosters. Anyone interested in taking one or both? I can keep them but I don't want to make my neighbors mad because of crowing. All of my girls/boys are 8 weeks old


----------

